# Ayuda para elegir un buen amplificador para auto



## volare79 (Ago 2, 2005)

Hola me llamo José y necesito ayuda para escoger un buen amplificador económico para mi auto necesito saber que potencia es la adecuada para abastecer perfectamente bien unos woofers de 12 pulgadas estas son las especificaciones de los wofers que tengo

La marca es Pioneer

Watts MAX. Music Power 	                    800 Watts    
Watts Nominal Power Handling 	400 Watts
Frequency Response 	                    18Hz ~ 2kHz  
Sensitivity 	                                        89dB
Ohm Rating 	                                        SVC:4, DVC: 2 or 8                
Recommended Enclosure 	                    1.5 Cubic Feet                   
Accessory Grill 	                    UD-G305


----------



## makine (Abr 22, 2006)

A ver, por lo que veo son varios woofers por lo cual la etapa ha de ser de mas de un canal. Yo llevo un sub de 12 Vieta a 500 w tambien y con una etapa JBL de 500 w 250(wrms) me chuta bastante bien...bastnte optimo.Pero tengo conectado solo el sub a la etapa..hazte una idea.
 Los tuyos son de 400w eficaces cada uno...hazte una idea. Yo le echaría una buena etapa de 1000 watios como mínimo. De esa categoría aun no me he metido a mirar pero te aseguro que todas son buenas.. no tengo preferencias unas dan mas bajo que otras...has de tener el oido muy fino para notarlo si llevas buenos altavoces..

Animo y estruja esos bombos a muete!!! SAludos..


----------

